# What to Take??



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I have several 4 day weekend trail riding trips planned this summer and I am not sure what to take wth me. I have never ever hauled a horse anywhere to trail ride, so this will be a new experience. I know that i will need corral panels, a vet kit, insurance and all health paperwork necessary to cross the border from canada to the United states, extra tack in case something breaks and food for myself and my horse. I am planning on getting my horse shod for the trip and will try to get some easy boots in case he throws a shoe or something. What else do all you trail riders take when you go away to ride for several days?? I am afraid of forgetting something really important


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Passport?

And need ICE so if something does happen, those numbers are at hand quick.

Might also want to include a Permission for Treatment, in case you are out of it, and life saving procedures are required? All contact numbers need to be easily found too.

Make sure your horse is used to all of this too.

Will give some thought to this, as am tired and not on top of it.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

your cinch. I have done this before got everything for a pack trip got up there and found out someone had borrowed my cinch for her horse show because it is neoprene and cleans easily.

Seriously though you'll probably forget something so put in a little extra cash to buy something you forget or just use your ingenuity to make something you forget, like your back cinch wrapped in a towel.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

food/ water for u and horse, soem way to cook said food for you. sleeping arrangements for both. I use step in posts and electric rope, water and food buckets, Tack, extra tack. Awning. chair,


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Has your horse worn shoes before? If not, and your horse has good feet, don't even worry about it. If your horse wears shoes all the time then ignore what I just said 

Always have decent size saddle bags, and make sure your horse is used to the weight. Carry plenty of water and non-perishable food like granola bars, beef jerky, things like that. I always like to carry a baggy of my horses favorite grain, or a couple apples, and some horse pain reliever, just in case your horse gets sore or gets a nasty cut. I always have my horse wear a full set of splint boots and bell boots to protect her legs. Carry a flashlight, a hunting knife or pocket knife, and lots of different sized zip ties! If a bridle or something breaks on a trail, zip ties can save your butt! 

Always keep a halter on your horse and a lead rope or two in your bags, in case you need to stop. Keep a phone handy, and on YOU not in your horses saddle bags. If you get thrown and your horse takes off, you will need to contact someone if you are hurt. If you are with a group make sure everyone has a way to communicate with each other in case someone gets split up. 

Figure out ahead of time what you will be sleeping in, tent, camper, cabin, ect. Make sure you have plenty of food, and a way to cook it! Check ahead of time if camp fires are allowed, and if you are allowed to bring fire wood or not. Some camp sites do not allow wood to be brought in from outside. Bring an extra sleeping bag and rain gear! Keep a poncho or rain coat or duster in you saddle bags if room allows. Dress in layers so you’re prepared for all kinds of weather. Bring a hat, and sunscreen. Avoid wearing breakable sunglasses in case you fall. Wear a helmet with a visor. Look into water proofing your saddle.

Bring an extra saddle pad and cinch in case it gets wet and you don’t have time to dry out before the next day of riding. Bring lots of socks and clothes for you, as well as a spare pair of boots. Nothing is worse then waking up the next day and having to ride in wet boots. Check all your equipment at every break stop. Check your trailer and vehicle as well. Check tire pressure on your trailer before you leave anywhere.

Don’t push your horse the first day! If you over work your horse the first or second day, they’re going to be sore and cranky the rest of the trip. Condition your horse well before you go on your trip.

Bring the biggest water bucket/tub you can pack for your horse so they can have water at all times at camp. I like to bring a high calorie supplement, like Bounce Back, to put in the water. Make sure you have enough hay, plus extra just in case. Pack extra things for whoever is coming with. It’s a pain to have to hear them complain the entire weekend if they forgot something important. Don’t forget grooming supplies as well as a good detangler in case your horse encounters burr bushes or such. A small tube of baby oil works as well. You already know you need first aid for you and your horse.

Practice your mounting and dismounting on both sides. Make sure your horse will leave the group in case someone needs to run back to the camp. I had a case where a friend was thrown, and her horse took off like a bronco through the woods. My horse was the only one that would take off away from the group and chase her down.

This is everything I can think of at the moment, but I probably forgot something. I do lots of camping trips, so feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What to take? That's easy; ME! I wanna go, pretty please.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with tinyliny, if you just bring me along you wont have to worry about what to bring!

I also forgot to mention to bring a rake along to clean out your horses pasture, it get nasty after a couple days. I also prefer to use an electric fence and a small solar fencer as opposed to pannels. Much easier to haul. Here is a picture of how we like to set up camp, with the horses in the center so they feel more secure.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

wow thanks for all the great advice so many things i never would have thought of. I have never even heard of step posts and the electric fencing is much easier to take than my heavy corral panels. Thank goodness I am not going on this adventure until June so I have a lot of time to check into things like the campsites and if they allow firewood and whatnot. So much great advice I thank you all again.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Most of the people I know that camp use a high line to tie to or rent stalls. I want to do some camping this yr, too. I got a LQ trailer last yr. and because of health reasons, never got to use it. Some friends that camp alot are coming this wkend, I'm going to pick their brains to see what they take. If they suggest something that hasn't been posted, I'll let you know. One of my friends, does take her own fire wood and fire ring but coming from Canada, you may not be able to bring wood. Some of the counties around here won't let you bring wood in because of somekind of bug.


----------



## Elky (Apr 17, 2010)

GPS, Compass


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

If you can, take a few "practice trips" beforehand - maybe just an overnight, not too far from home. That way, if you do forget something or think of something else you should have brought, it's not going to be a HUGE deal but you can write it down and remember to bring it along on your next trip.

Depending on the accommodations, we either tie our horses or rent stalls at the campground. Stalls are always nice for longer trips, especially since it always seems to rain on us and it's nice to know the horses are under shelter and can turn and lie down. In the spring and fall we bring rain sheets, especially if there are no stalls available. 

Be sure to plan out how much food your horse will need for the duration of the trip, and pack a little extra just in case. I always bring a tub of Finish Line Ultrafire electrolyte powder to mix in with their grain or water, and a small tub of bute powder, along with a horse first-aid kit and book. The electrolyte is a good thing to start them on a day or two before you leave - add a little to their water or grain. Some horses don't like to drink "strange" water in a new place, so when you get to your destination you can add a bit of the electrolyte to the water there to encourage them to drink. 

Once fly season hits, you'll want to bring a bottle of fly spray, maybe a fly bonnet or mask for the campground if your horse is really sensitive to bugs.

Don't forget things to take care of yourself - a first aid kid, some bug spray and sunblock for yourself. Not to mention the usual toiletries. If there is a shower house at the campground, you may want to bring a pair of flip-flops to wear in the shower. 

If you're camping primitive, bring a flashlight for those "night checks" on the horses. Propane camp lanterns are great for lighting up the campsite, especially when camping primitive. 

Also helpful are those little "snap" glow sticks or bracelets that can be attached to a horse's halter at night so you can see them more easily. They're easy to attach, easy to spot, and can often be bought in bulk at really cheap prices from places like Oriental Trading Company. 

When it comes to food/eating, we pack a lunch in the saddle bags (I have a fondness for bagels with flavored cream cheese, and some kind of salami or pepperoni - yum), little snack bags of chips or Chex mix, maybe beef jerky or summer sausage. 

Although I have quite a few friends who like to drink beer when they're out riding, I just stick to bottled water. Nothing carbonated or fizzy. I may get those little individual-sized packets of Crystal Light or other flavored powders that you pour right into the bottle.

Consider bringing comfortable (but safe) shoes for around the campsite, like slip-on muck boots in case the ground is wet or muddy.

For campsite eating, again, it depends on what type of camping you're doing. . .but I like a good meal after a day on the trail. 

If we're at a campground with electricity, I'll throw boneless skinless chicken breasts in the crock pot with a jar of chunky salsa and let it cook low while we go out riding. When we get back, I warm up flour tortillas on the propane skillet, grill some green and red peppers and onions, throw on some chopped jalepeno peppers, and we have ourselves some chicken burritos. 

Yummm. 

We have a small propane grill with different attachments (a grill, a burner, a skillet, etc), though I really prefer open-fire cooking for things like steaks and burgers. 

Other favorite meals are red/black beans and rice with sausage, or chili. Finish off the evening with a red Solo cup of blackberry wine while we sit around the campfire. . .yep, I LOVE horse-camping.:lol:


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Years ago I made a Master Camping List and printed it out. I had a bunch of different categories of "Stuff". So now I just pull out a list and mark off when each item is LOADED. This is important--just because you _think_ about packing an item doesn't mean it's actually in the bag.

Camping is easier now with a semi-living quarters trailer, but I still depend on the list. I can send it to you if you like. If I recall, there have been other posts about what to bring camping and I think several other riders also have lists they use.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Jolly thanks for the great tips, never would have thought of those glow stick thngs and the recipies sound wonderful. Traildancer I would love to have the list if you dont mind sendng it . Thank you


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got my April 2012 Trail Rider magazine, it has 2 pages of Horse-Camping Items checklists.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Lots and lots of drinking water. You get quite dehydrated when riding, pile on 4 days in a row without drinking enough...Along with that, leave most if not all the alcohol at home as it will dehydrate you even worse.

Horse first aid kit suggestion: Grab some female hygiene "pads". Pads are very absorbant and sterile so work better then gauze. Just need some tape to hold it in place.

If you are going to use supplements for your horse while camping, try feeding them ahead of time at home. I have a horse that will literally refuse to eat his grain when he detects something he's not used to. Gives me this accusatory look like I'm trying to poison him.

I'm not sure if this is a state thing or federal but here in Oregon we have to take certified weed free hay to campgrounds. Best check that out for where you intend to camp. 

Bring something you can seal your grain in. Odds are there'll be a ton of mice around and they enjoy a nice vacation too.

Bring a basic tool set along for repairs.

Bring a pitchfork and wheel barrow. Use them first to clean your trailer when you arrive. Now you have a dry place to hang out when it rains that is roomier then a LQ trailer or tent. Before leaving, clean up after yourself.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Artemisblossom--sorry! I forgot all about sending you a copy of that list. I will try to do it tonight when I get home.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sharp pocket knife with about a 3" blade.


----------



## TB Lover (Dec 10, 2011)

Did anyone mention a cell phone that can be used anywhere in the world with lots of battery power. Not cheap!


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks traildancer I got your list and thanks to everyone else for the great suggestions.


----------

